# Momentary Order Switch



## nichgriff (Apr 22, 2020)

Hey friends! 

I'm fairly new to pedal building - only a few pedals in. I would love to build a delay/reverse combo that not only has a switch to change the order, but also a momentary switch to reverse them while held down. The switch to change the order it seems like is easy enough, especially with the PedalPCB board, but the momentary one seems a little trickier. Is that possible to do with the PedalPCB order switch board? I'm still new to momentary switches and researching them, but I figured I'd throw it out there in case someone has done this before.


----------



## Robert (Apr 22, 2020)

Easy enough, just use a momentary 3PDT footswitch with the order switch board.

If you want a toggle switch _and _a momentary switch you'll need two order switch boards, but it's still easily doable.


----------



## nichgriff (Apr 22, 2020)

Robert said:


> Easy enough, just use a momentary 3PDT footswitch with the order switch board.
> 
> If you want a toggle switch _and _a momentary switch you'll need two order switch boards, but it's still easily doable.



Didn't even think about a momentary 3PDT and when right to SPDT! What would it look like for me to wire an order switch to an order switch? Would I just take the in and out to S1 and R1 and leave S2 and R2 blank?

Edit: Nevermind, that doesn't make sense...

Thanks!


----------



## Dirty_Boogie (Apr 23, 2020)

nichgriff said:


> Didn't even think about a momentary 3PDT and when right to SPDT! What would it look like for me to wire an order switch to an order switch? Would I just take the in and out to S1 and R1 and leave S2 and R2 blank?
> 
> Edit: Nevermind, that doesn't make sense...
> 
> Thanks!


I saw your post (I'm assuming it was you ) on the Facebook pedal builders page.  My head was spinning at some of those responses!


----------



## nichgriff (Apr 23, 2020)

Dirty_Boogie said:


> I saw your post (I'm assuming it was you ) on the Facebook pedal builders page.  My head was spinning at some of those responses!


It was me! I find very little helpful there haha Here and reddit have had much better results.


----------

